# Fx filter service with pics



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well here's a quick run down of a typical filter check. For me doing the work drinking my coffee and taking pics this took 35 mins with heater and filter off and extra few mins for a wipe down and clean up to final pic. 

Materials- cup of coffee
-2 buckets
-2-3 towels depends on skill haha
-New foam

And here we go all setup

Wrap a towel and disconnect

Can is ready to go to either sink/bathroom or outside to dump

Ready to clean each tray


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Next up is a bucket of fresh tank water to rinse foams
View attachment 71353

View attachment 71409

Each tray one by one squeeze foams in bucket then move tray over and rinse bio
View attachment 71361

View attachment 71417

Repeat 3x then rebuild filter
View attachment 71369

View attachment 71425

Water back on with heater waiting top up
View attachment 71377

View attachment 71433

Topped up lights on clearing up! 
View attachment 71385

View attachment 71441


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well second post went better I duno you guys that think fx is heavy or hard to do maybe ill show you if someone shows me this techie junk lol these two posts with pics was harder and more time consuming then the whole prep, clean and clean up of the fluval. So I say job well done with the tank and filter clean, just wanted to show curious people how easy it really is but I quit for fixing that first post and pics. Maybe a mod will fix it??  if not just read and follow pics it's easy. 

Also any questions or tips welcomed of course in typical bca fashion.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome. How u liking the fx6? Worth the money?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a fx5 I'm buying fx6 in beginning of December. I can get one below cost lol, like same price as people sell used fx5 for on another tank build. 

Maybe tony will chime in here he has fx5 and fx6 already running.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man I only wished my FX5 looks that clean when I clean it (in your before cleaning pic). I clean the sucker every 4 weeeks and the interior is caked almost solid with waste.....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

How often you open yours? Mines only on 85g with a handful of fish not a crazy amount of bio load I guess. 


Also did all five pics in both post one and two work? I was told the second set didn't work?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Only post 1 has visible pics.

I clean my FX5 every 4 - 5 weeks. If I could do it every 3 weeks it would probably be better. 125 gallon with FX5, XP3, and 2028. 4 foot long plecos plus many other smaller ones, including a Panaque. I also have 4 other canisters in 5 other tanks to clean. Only my 15 gallon doesn't run a canister filter. That one runs an air driven Hamburg Mattenfilter. Very low maintenance. Hence my comments on how tough the FX5 is to clean. I have to clean 7 canisters every month. FX5, XP3, 2028, 2078, 2075, 2213, Tom Rapids mini canister.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Fixed the pics


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Still cant see them


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmmm I guess I am experiencing problems now ? Somehow I missed your post Justin and I looked everything's attached the same as first post I duno.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I see all the photos.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't :-(


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for sharing this


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

No problem glad people read and enjoyed it, just thought that I would show just easy it is to do even while others say it's daunting.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I still dont see a darn thing on anyones photos


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I see the pics fine and agree easy to clean only issue I have is I carry them from stand to sink and back full! a little awkward lol I dont see any difference in cleaning the fx5 compare to the fx6? or use of!
I know I can drain first never thought of taking apart right at tank, but I would probably make a mess!!


----------

